# Baby Stealers



## amalie (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey everyone!  It's Doxiemoxie here-  finished with school and had to create a new account...

Anyway- I wanted to get some advice.   I have a first time ewe, due anytime now who has decided that her mother's 10 day old lambs are hers.  She is following them, licking them, calling them.  This just started a couple hours ago.  I haven't jugged her because of the heat but I'm concerned that when her babies show up she may not give them the attention they need.  (it's cooler for her under the trees where there is a little breeze rather than the barn.) Anyone have experience with this behavior?  Will it escalate into a problem or will she be a better mom by practicing?  I expect she is in early labor and that her babies will arrive this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## amalie (Jun 30, 2016)

She is showing her water bag so I have put her into the barn, separated from the babies- and screaming her head off.  I hope the stress doesn't stall her labor-  I'm hoping a new baby in just a few will be the right distraction   Headed back out now.  I'll let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 30, 2016)

You do have people reading your posts here.   I know nothing about sheep.  But, I am curious about something.  Is this birthing the first for this ewe?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome back! How'd school go for you? Straight "A" I hope.   that it all works out for you. Looking forward to some pics of the lamb(s) when you can!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope all goes well!  Once she has hers (and her behavior made me immediately think, she's pretty close to lambing), she should be so preoccupied with them she'll forget about the others - will you be penning her with them for a day or so?

Glad you can be there, looking forward to updates and pics!


----------



## amalie (Jun 30, 2016)

I relented and put her mom and the twins in the barn with her.  Everyone is mellow now and I am hiding so labor can progress...... Yes, this is a first time mom.   I have a smallish barn yard that I wanted to keep her in without penning her further.  The temps are high 107 today, which is why I did not want to put her in the barn.  It gets very stuffy even though it is shaded.  But she started following the other babies.  Once her own babies are on the ground they will get penned alone with mom so nothing messes with the bonding.  

I've always read about baby stealers but never experienced it.  I always thought the babies would be newborns who hadn't bonded with their mom.  But these ewelings know who mom is; I'm not worried about them. I'm worried about the new mom and her babies getting born without complications and getting bonded and settled.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 1, 2016)

There probably won't be a problem. She thought she had given birth after a few Braxton-Hicks.......shortly she'll know the real deal is MUCH worse! Make sure that she gets the lambs to her muzzle right away as soon as they are born and the others in the shed are out of the way.

Occasionally there are sinister reasons for lamb stealing, but this ewe is a novice, so this is likely to be all down to her thinking she has given birth.

Keep us up to date.

Good Luck.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 1, 2016)

Any lambs yet?


----------

